# What is your next or dream bike?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Since i do not have a car for sure it is an Ebike.
For year round i guess a 29x2.8fr-29x2.6rear.
FS about 140mm.
Do you have something close to that?
I am looking at a 2 bikes scenario to save space.
I am almost sure my XC 21 pounds HT is a keeper.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

For the 50+ or age context, I'm considering selling my road bike and one of our two off road tourers for a high stack, moderate reach gravel or credit card tourer type. A shop is further tempting me with selling their Moots demo that might be ideal.

It's nice sharing or having similar off road tourers with my wife but she's not interested in longer more road riding where the Fargo and Sutra Ltd. are towards slow and heavy.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I took delivery of my current Santa Cruz Tallboy C/S last October so for the next couple years it remains my dream bike.

I usually replace my mountain bikes every five years or so. I'll be 75 when the time comes for something new and I will look at an eBike. Right now, I can't justify one. I've ridden a couple. They are nice. Better then I expected, but, the technology is not there for me (yet). I don't need to complicate my bike any more then it is at the moment.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Specialized Epic Evo 🤤


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

A Trek Fuel 8 GT, perhaps. Or a Catrike Dumont to replace my 559. Suspension looked too complicated as I started into bikes but now I think they would be a nice change from letting the bike take the hit of bumps and sharp impacts.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Gonna take it off some sweet jumps!


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I have a tallboy and would love to have a Hightower for when I take trips out west are to bike parks. I'm not into big jumps are drops so I figure the extra from. the HT would be great addition to the more XC riding I normally do.


----------



## bruce.b (May 30, 2021)

A Don McClung if I could find one, maybe a Jones bike, or a small builder custom titanium or steel bike.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Dreambike = SwitchBlade XT in blue w/matching rims, but I can't come to terms with the MSRP so it will be a Fuel EX for me next yr (sometime)


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Inasmuch as I already have a great 140mm trail bike plus a 160/160mm ebike w/29x3” tires (dream bikes), my next bike will be my now-current dream — a 180/163mm CBF-suspension rowdy enduro crusher. 

Anticipated ETA mid-June 
=sParty


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

33red said:


> Since i do not have a car for sure it is an Ebike.
> For year round i guess a 29x2.8fr-29x2.6rear.
> FS about 140mm.
> Do you have something close to that?
> ...


Orbea Rise


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Got my dream bike......last year. Knolly Warden LT.

If I get another bike would be a long travel 29er!


----------



## start_sendit_stop (Mar 23, 2021)

Next: probably Canfield balance stock. Dream: Canfield balance with sram xx1 or box prime 9 maybe shimano xtr. Either ohlins or fox factory. Industry 9 hydra enduro wheels. Madura mt7 or hope brakes. Rockshox reverb axs. Cane creek headset.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Well OP, I'm pretty sure my "dream bike" will be quite a bit different than yours since your mention of not have a motor vehicle, but you asked.

It would be a high quality carbon or aluminum full suspension frame at the level of DH/Enduro at a minimum. The frame would be one that would accept the Bafang Ultra motor with torque sensing at the highest power version...factory power version, not one of the aftermarket hot rodded versions available...I'd want one in that 1500W area.

No...it would not be one of the electric motorcycle types like the Sur-ron or such. I still want to pedal but also have the throttle lever option for those occasional instances of cresting a rocky ledge or super steep climbs where that last little bit of assistance will get my old body through the gnar...LOL!

I'd want a coil, dual crown, DH style fork...getting harder to find...and a coil DH level rear shock...all providing at least 7"-8" of travel. So basically what I want is a real DH level MTB with a super strong pedal assist motor...and really the DH level would be more like the old school Santa Cruz V10 types and such.

You did say "dream" didn't you? 😁


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Im pretty happy with my new ride


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

My current bike is not 2 years old yet but has about 20,000 miles over 15 western states. I like it just fine. 29+, Shimano 12 speed, SON28 dyno and lights. Fantastic ride. Heavy. Ive been a cyclist, adventurer, mtn climber, backpacker, hunter, fisherman all my life, besides being an Iron Worker / Lineman for a portion, and for 5 years now I've been spending 8+ months a year bike touring/packing.. I am in que for a custom Ti frame and fork.Thats a frameset weight loss of about 5 pounds. For me, that's huge. Some carbon wheels and bits, same Shimano 12 speed and brakes, and I will be close to 10 pounds lighter, not including the never ending rabbit hole of better more efficient and lighter gear.








Interested in my adventures by bike? I've got a brand new blog post covering about 2000 miles, under a month. Check it out.
Tucson to Santa Fe, for now
I need to ride my bike, More.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I like hard tails, but the closer I get to 60 years old, the more I appreciate having a few mm of rear squish. I'm pretty satisfied with my main bike right now, but it might be nice to have the newer version with more tire clearance, tapered head tube, internal dropper routing, and through-axle rear end.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, there are so many to choose from across different purposes.

Though I've had 2 in the past (26'r; not as $$), I'd love to get my hands on the top end Santa Cruz Blur 29'r for about 12,000$...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Specialized Chisel. The modern Stumpy hardtail.

Still got my 26" Blur XC frame on the shed wall.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't particularly have a "dream" bike as there's nothing out there that's better than what I have...which is why I have what I have  I did just buy a shorter travel, more playful 27.5 that should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Seriously. Looking at either a Penny Farthing Dan ordinary bike or a Standard High Wheel.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

bruce.b said:


> A Don McClung if I could find one, maybe a Jones bike, or a small builder custom titanium or steel bike.


There is something special about a custom bike. I finally gave my 2002 Independent Fabrication 26" custom steel hardtail to my older son who can give it the love it deserves. Using the frame, he built up a very nice single speed and will soon be getting a new custom paint job and I will be able to ride the bike when ever I am in the mood.

Good luck with your dream.


----------



## MJRC5000 (Apr 13, 2021)

My next Dream Bikes are:

Trek Top Fuel XX1 AXS
Trek Fuel EX 9.8 AXS


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

OldMike said:


> Dreambike = SwitchBlade XT in blue w/matching rims, but I can't come to terms with the MSRP so it will be a Fuel EX for me next yr (sometime)


Turns out I found a 2021 Stumpjumper Comp at a store 1.5hrs away so the wait and the Fuel EX is a thing of the past.

(still love the look of the SwitchBlade in blue w/matching rims)


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

A dream bike for me would be a custom long tail fat cargo mill finish titanium frame set up for the Bafang Ultra 620 with CAV-3 display and Phaserunner MT controller with internal wiring. Anti theft devices/ GPS. A 2k+ Wh 52V modular drawer type battery bank in the longtail area between the seat post and the chain/seat stays. A Mastodon fork. Two sets of wheels 29" X35i and 26X 100mm, onyx hubs and ultra strong spokes and wheels. An 8 speed, gripshift, 11 X 50 drive system. E specific hydraulic four puck brakes with 203mm 2.2 rotors. Carbon Jones loop bars, Thompson dropper, Infinity saddle and flat pedals. A nice panier setup and full 5" fenders and lights plus a big ars battery charger. Will likely exceed 10K if I build it.
In short, a very capable long distance off road touring e bike.


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

Picked it up about a month go. Trail 429 XTR Team. I've put about 400 miles on it and it just keeps getting better.

jummo


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

A gravel bike would be great for when the trails are closed. Which is at/over half the year unfortunately. Otherwise I’m slowly upgrading my Abajo Peak. Bought TRP Quadium brakes. Now I’m saving for new wheels/hubs/drivetrain. If I can get close to thirty pounds I’ll be very happy.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

At just over 60 years old, I've trimmed down my inventory, and am down to an older XC bike and newer trail bike. The old (2003) Gary Fisher Sugar 3+ 130/110mm suits me fine when I get the urge for XC riding. Admittedly, I don't ride it often anymore. Won't replace it. My daily ride trail bike, a Whyte T-130 (140/130mm), is perfect. Quick, punchy, fun all around bike.

At 60+, I probably won't buy too many more new bikes. Although, I may talk myself into a new Whyte G-160 the next time I go to the U.K. again next summer. I do miss having an enduro bike, and their G-160 hits the spot. But to be honest, the T-130 is as downhill capable as any enduro I've had in the past.

Sooo... _if_ there's a "next" bike... probably a Whyte G-160.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

just finished building it revel ranger


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

I admire the Kona Sutra LTD that I've seen on Kona's website, but haven't seen one in person and of course haven't ridden one.

Disc brakes and a 1x drivetrain would new to me but I could probably adapt if I were going to buy a brand-new bike.





__





KONA BIKES | DROP BAR / GRAVEL | SUTRA | Sutra LTD


The Sutra LTD is one of those bikes that just changes everything. You thought you were a mountain biker, but you find yourself sneaking off on adventures and enjoying the drop bars on the LTD. You thought you were a roadie but find yourself absolutely destroying singletrack when no one else is...



konaworld.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Just built up a Canfield Tilt, great bike 👍


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> Just built up a Canfield Tilt, great bike 👍


Spot rocker carbon, I might mount one on the wall just to look at!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Squeeze said:


> I admire the Kona Sutra LTD that I've seen on Kona's website, but haven't seen one in person and of course haven't ridden one.
> 
> Disc brakes and a 1x drivetrain would new to me but I could probably adapt if I were going to buy a brand-new bike.
> 
> ...


Get one or get in line. Great bikes and a little hard to categorize. There are good pro reviews out there and I made one here 3 years ago. In all that time I still really like it. It has to be one of the best for combining versatile, fun and affordable. I commute on it, do gravel and single track rides, and join friends on party pace road rides.









Sutra Ltd mini review.


I did not see groad bikes in the review section and I have time and miles on the bike now. Background This bike has been on my radar for a few years and the model has had a few chances. It's based on Kona's touring bike and has an evolution with current models having through axles, 1x...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Squeeze said:


> I admire the Kona Sutra LTD that I've seen on Kona's website, but haven't seen one in person and of course haven't ridden one.
> 
> Disc brakes and a 1x drivetrain would new to me but I could probably adapt if I were going to buy a brand-new bike.
> 
> ...


My 2018 Sutra Ltd. with some good extras will be for sale in hours to days. I love it and will miss it but I committed to a more road oriented bike and our Fargo will stay as it's my wife's preferred bike for everything.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

deuxdiesel said:


> View attachment 1933258
> 
> Seriously. Looking at either a Penny Farthing Dan ordinary bike or a Standard High Wheel.


The Penny F. rocks! It takes skills to ride plus it screams level 10 hipster. Love seeing them... always a head turner


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

An FS "trail" bike 130mm-ish front end travel. Nothing super crazy in the geo department (to discourage me from pushing the envelope haha).

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

FS eMTB. I haven't found out that I like yet.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- Litespeed Pinhoti 3, full XTR, carbon wheels, 140 mm fork...........


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking at Levo SL. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My mountain bike is 3 years old and Im plenty happy with it. I can’t keep up with all the updates, tweaks, technology, blah, blah, blah these days so having to learn all about a brand new bike actually turns me off in my current state of mind.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I have an Ibis Mojo 4 coming, hope to see it end of September. It'll replace my 2015 Santa Cruz 5010 which was a great bike!


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Probably a custom Trek Supercaliber, or a killer titanium HT custom frame with full Shimano XTR components and a fox float fork, (140 travel).


----------



## SteveJewels (Nov 9, 2021)

I am collecting parts to build up a NIB 2011 M5 Stumpjumper Comp.

DT Swiss 240' and EX471's

Period correct Deore XT components.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Upgraded gravel bike of some sort with Force AXS XPLR. But since that groupset won't be available in my lifetime, it's just a dream bike.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

36 lb e-bike.
But I just bought a new Trance in 2019 and I keep bikes a long time, so I'm 5 years out or so before my first e-bike. Maybe by then solid-state batteries will be out (lighter).


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

sss


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

It will probably be a while, but if I was buying, I’d want a 110-120 XC bike, lower level build (Sram NX/GX or Shimano SLX); I don’t think I’ll be able to swing the higher end stuff. Probably looking at:
—Specialized Epic Evo
—Santa Cruz Blur TR
—Intense 951 XC they sell at Costco 
—my friend’s Fezzari Signal Peak when he decides to upgrade

Ideally, I’d keep my Specialized Fuse 29er and modify it for gravel rides/races. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

I have too many dreams….. 

Really would like a Supercaliber 9.9 AXS. (9.9 XTR may be more likely to actually happen someday)

But also keep thinking about a Levo SL, or a Orbea Rise that may help me to go out and do some longer rides and see more trails. Believe that I would venture out to a bit more and expand my comfort zone a bit more by seeing more and different trails.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a lot of dreams and in June a Chumba Stella Ti showed up and I’ve ridden it as a rigid single speed for a lot of miles. I’ve got a Chumba Sendero coming and will build it SS also with a suspension fork.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Super E said:


> I have a lot of dreams and in June a Chumba Stella Ti showed up and I’ve ridden it as a rigid single speed for a lot of miles. I’ve got a Chumba Sendero coming and will build it SS also with a suspension fork.


Love Chumba's! Quality TX steel, made in USA!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'd like a 25 pound carbon fat bike with 5" tires that weighs the same as 4" tires. Also two water bottle cages on it. After that ask me again in the spring.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm too cheap to spend BIG bucks on my ride, having a family of 5 that all ride means I have to spread the wealth. 

Specialized builds the bike now that I wanted to get earlier this year, I really like the Evo Alloy, 150mm front and rear. Started moving my regular Stumpy Alloy in that direction, already have the Fox 36, will be changing it from the stock 140 to 150mm and adding the GRIP2 upgrade. Fox Float X for the rear, and the drivetrain is getting upgraded as I break stuff (GX derailleur with X01 shifter so far). Once the wheels get upgraded it will get a lighter cassette, and 4 piston brakes all the way around with a 203mm rotor on the rear to match the front (I'm a big dude).

it's kind of fun building exactly what I want, really enjoying my return to riding after 30 years off.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

51, and just bought it!


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

Orbea Rise H15 on order. Bought a 2021 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon earlier this year to replace an older Stumpy. Great bike.


----------



## Popopine (Dec 24, 2021)

I hunted down one of only 2 Trek SuperCaliber 9.9XTR bikes in the US and bought it. Don’t tell my wife how much it costs please.

Btw: it was worth every penny. I’ve never ridden a bike so explosively fast and responsive and intuitive uphill and down. It’s just so much fun..


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Got a ‘22 Element in October. Full XTR, Carbon All The Things, all super-titty build. I have really never ridden a better ‘all rounder’ bike, period. The thing just slays.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

2022 Canyon Exceed 9 Hi-Mod AXS w dropper. Wanted another HT and realized I need to have an HT for days I feel like pushing a fast pace and climbing out of the saddle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'd like to find the Karpiel Disco I sold. 888 Werks, custom Romic shock with a Ti spring, Gustavs. Bike was flippin fast.

ETA Racing said bike on Oahu. 2005.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Popopine said:


> I hunted down one of only 2 Trek SuperCaliber 9.9XT bikes in the US and bought it. Don’t tell my wife how much it costs please.
> 
> Btw: it was worth every penny. I’ve never ridden a bike so explosively fast and responsive and intuitive uphill and down. It’s just so much fun..


I endorse this statement! 🙃


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> I endorse this statement! 🙃


Sounds like you got the other one, eh, kosmo? 
=sParty


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Sounds like you got the other one, eh, kosmo?
> =sParty


9.8 GX Supercaliber, kinda on a whim.

It's a hardtail for older gentlemen.

So good and fun, I might dip my toe back into endurance racing......but 50s only. No more 100s. Ever!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> 9.8 GX Supercaliber, kinda on a whim.
> 
> It's a hardtail for older gentlemen.
> 
> So good and fun, I might dip my toe back into endurance racing.


Wow, sounds like a nice bike.


kosmo said:


> .....but 50s only. No more 100s. Ever!


I'm drinking to this as we speak. 
I'm certain I couldn't finish a 100 miler even if I was dumb enough to line up on the start line. 
All that pre-event training... ugh.
Let's be glad we did the 'Puff back when we could... and good luck in your 50s.
...and 60s and 70s, ha ha! 
=sParty


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

kosmo said:


> It's a hardtail for older gentlemen.


"A hardtail for older gentlemen" is kind of how I view my soft tail bikes. If I were to want more than the 20mm of travel on my bikes, the Supercaliber would be a serious contender.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

For me....? I would like an Orbea Wild HT 10.
Bike looks pissah. I have a couple of my dream bikes already.
But, man-oh-man, that hardtail looks fun.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Already have the bikes just need to put the shocks on them and I would almost be done. Maybe a new fork although nothing is wrong with the one on there now just something different. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## start_sendit_stop (Mar 23, 2021)

my dream bike is a forbidden idk which one depends on what kind of riding im doing at that point. and my next is hopefully either commencal meta tr 29 or yt jeffsy maybe polygon t8


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Wow, sounds like a nice bike.
> 
> I'm drinking to this as we speak.
> I'm certain I couldn't finish a 100 miler even if I was dumb enough to line up on the start line.
> ...


I got a riding buddy who's all into endurance single speed, he tried to convince me that "I would be great at it", but in the back of my mind I'm thinking "training, training, not fun".

I just want to ride my bicycle


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I love the bikes I have (Tilt, Shred Dogg), BUT, the Esker Rowl looks interesting for sure.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> I love the bikes I have (Tilt, Shred Dogg), BUT, *the Esker Rowl looks interesting* for sure.


Agree on all counts, and Esker is just down the street.......


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

kosmo said:


> Agree on all counts, and Esker is just down the street.......


The Hayduke sure is attractive, awesome HT.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveJewels said:


> I am collecting parts to build up a NIB 2011 M5 Stumpjumper Comp.
> 
> DT Swiss 240' and EX471's
> 
> Period correct Deore XT components.


Pictures?


----------



## SteveJewels (Nov 9, 2021)

@NordieBoy

Here is a pic of the frame










I found a Rockshox SID to go with it. 2010, it is in pretty good shape. I need to find a place to have it serviced.


----------



## start_sendit_stop (Mar 23, 2021)

start_sendit_stop said:


> my dream bike is a forbidden idk which one depends on what kind of riding im doing at that point. and my next is hopefully either commencal meta tr 29 or yt jeffsy maybe polygon t8


nvmd my dream bike is if they bring evil calling back and my next is vitus escarpe 27


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveJewels said:


> @NordieBoy
> 
> Here is a pic of the frame
> 
> ...


I ran a SID Race and a SID Team on mine.
Now it's running 27.5" wheels (up to 2.25" tyres) and a carbon fork.


----------



## SteveJewels (Nov 9, 2021)

Good looking bike! Very cool!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've started lusting over the grey V2 Ripmo. I don't need it as I already have and HD5 to handle long travel duties and here in Prescott, a short travel 29er is much more useful. I just found a crack in the head tube of my V4 Ripley so a new 29er frame may be in my future. If Pivot wasn't messing with the 157 rear end, I'd jump on it.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Popopine said:


> I hunted down one of only 2 Trek SuperCaliber 9.9XTR bikes in the US and bought it. Don’t tell my wife how much it costs please.
> 
> Btw: it was worth every penny. I’ve never ridden a bike so explosively fast and responsive and intuitive uphill and down. It’s just so much fun..


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Popopine said:


> I hunted down one of only 2 Trek SuperCaliber 9.9XTR bikes in the US and bought it. Don’t tell my wife how much it costs please.
> 
> Btw: it was worth every penny. I’ve never ridden a bike so explosively fast and responsive and intuitive uphill and down. It’s just so much fun..


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just picked up a Rocky Mountain Element C50, but my dream next bike is a Salsa Warbird gravel bike, built with GRX810, dropper, wide bars, etc.

edit; didn't know this was in the 50+ thread, it was suggested below and I didn't check, for reference, I'm not quite half way to 50


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I just picked up a Rocky Mountain Element C50, but my dream next bike is a Salsa Warbird gravel bike, built with GRX810, dropper, wide bars, etc.
> 
> edit; didn't know this was in the 50+ thread, it was suggested below and I didn't check, for reference, I'm not quite half way to 50


Well you can't have the Warbird until you turn 50 then.
We don't make the rules, we just enforce them.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> Well you can't have the Warbird until you turn 50 then.
> We don't make the rules, we just enforce them.


At this rate, it seems like I won't find one until then


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

Revel Ranger,,,,,,,,,24.87 lbs pretty happy with it so far !


----------



## Jasono2009 (11 mo ago)

2022 S-Works Epic full suspension








S-Works Epic | Specialized.com


Hey you, yeah, you...the one with the scale out seeing which of the six identical tires on the shelf is the lightest. Sure, some might call you a bit obsessive, but no worries, here, the S-Works Epic is speaking exactly the same language. Countless design hours, endless test laps, terabytes of...




www.specialized.com





Or

2022 Santa Cruz Blur
X01 / AXS / RSV / Carbon CC / 29








Blur


Model year 2022 builds and colors of our lightest ever 100mm full-suspension frame. The Blur is our flagship XC race bike with all-new Superlight™ Suspension. View full specs here.




www.santacruzbicycles.com






Either would make me happy


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

This is a fun thread! When I had a Turner XCE, my dream was to have a Turner with DW suspension, before it even existed. Now that it exists, I couldn't get another Turner but ended up with a Spot Mayhem a couple of years ago. Great bike bu,t now want 27.5 wheels and a little more cush so, I have an Ibis Mojo 4 on order to be here sometime this summer.


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

kpicha said:


> This is a fun thread! When I had a Turner XCE, my dream was to have a Turner with DW suspension, before it even existed. Now that it exists, I couldn't get another Turner but ended up with a Spot Mayhem a couple of years ago. Great bike bu,t now want 27.5 wheels and a little more cush so, I have an Ibis Mojo 4 on order to be here sometime this summer.


My son has been demoing Spot bikes since last fall. He really likes the way they ride, the leaf spring idea is intriguing to keep rear wheel planted.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah this is coming up for me to.
What I'd want is a fat bike cruiser, full suspension, steel cromo frame, 3x7 with a bit of an extended wheel base but not to far, with a frame willing to fit 29x3.50 but would use 27.5 x 2.50 and lots and lots of mountings for racks for long distance riding.

Might have to build it myself.

Probably install a Big Block mid drive
or just get a bigger controller and bigger battery and keep using my Leaf hub motor.

For the current bike, I'd just switch back to analog, and throw in a small 750w hub motor, hiding behind a large rotor. That would be a great pacer ebike.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I just picked up my ‘next’ (used) ‘17 Fuel EX in great shape. Plan to do some upgrades to this.









Dream bike would be a top-line Yeti SB-115, but at $11,500 the Trek will have to do for some time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> I took delivery of my current Santa Cruz Tallboy C/S last October so for the next couple years it remains my dream bike.
> 
> I usually replace my mountain bikes every five years or so. I'll be 75 when the time comes for something new and I will look at an eBike. Right now, I can't justify one. I've ridden a couple. They are nice. Better then I expected, but, the technology is not there for me (yet). I don't need to complicate my bike any more then it is at the moment.


Can I reply to myself? If this works I can. Speaking of eBikes, I just booked an eBike MTB tour on the Big Island, Hawaii. They have Trance X eBikes so it should be an honest chance to test one in the wild. Before that I'll be in NorCal for a week riding a loaner hardtail for a week with an old friend. Getting closer to 73 and still riding the Tallboy.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Ride-on Rev. I'm still on my SC 5010C, but looking seriously at Canyon SPECTRAL:ON as my next buy. No where to ride it around here, but we have a cabin in the mountains and there are a butt load of moto trails close. The one big consideration is summer smoke. That could put a real choker on those plans.


----------



## Jasono2009 (11 mo ago)

mudflap said:


> Ride-on Rev. I'm still on my SC 5010C, but looking seriously at Canyon SPECTRAL:ON as my next buy. No where to ride it around here, but we have a cabin in the mountains and there are a butt load of moto trails close. The one big consideration is summer smoke. That could put a real choker on those plans.


Good point last summers smoke halted more than a few of my rides in central Minnesota. Can’t be any worse this summer.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Jasono2009 said:


> Good point last summers smoke halted more than a few of my rides in central Minnesota. Can’t be any worse this summer.


We're currently getting snow in Boise, and weather forecast is continued on/off rain and snow through the week, but Idaho's central mountains are at 65% of normal and not looking good for catching up to normal water year. With that said, I am expecting early and longer fire season in southern Idaho, and everywhere in the west for that matter, including the northwest. 
After that volcano that blew in Tonga this year, I was hoping for a big snow year. Microscopic ash particles (condensation nuclei) were uploaded into the upper atmosphere and have probably circled the earth multiple times by now, providing storms the necessary seeds for snowflakes, and typically giving us a good winter snowfall, remember after Mount Pinatubo in '91. Doesn't seem to have happened this year.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

At some point there is no such thing as a dream bike, only dream builds...........


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned custom builds. I'm a huge fan of Retrotec. I think this frame is particularly beautiful. And every so often, after going back and forth in my head about what to buy/use as a new commuter I think "I'm just going to get something custom made!" Then I look at the prices again. No f-ing way.

But look at it. Beautiful. 











Or this one but with those bars above rather than drops for me. And more commuter-y than road-y.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

My bike is going on 8 years old, but with the few upgrades it has and how it works for me, I don't see a new bike making a consequential difference in my riding. I've thought about it in the past, and was looking to do some demo rides, but haven't. Right now I'm thinking I'll get a new bike for my 70th, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a 21 Fuel EX8 that's just great. I suppose I could upgrade to the Fuel EX 9.8 for the Carbon Frame and wheels and save maybe 1.5 Lbs but I'm not sure that would be enough improvement to justify the cost different. Actually I'm pretty sure that for me it wouldn't be but as far as dream bikes go (that I might actually pay for) it fits the bill.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

With a few tweaks and new bags I still have the dream bike. I love my MTBs but they're more a consumable. 

In the over age 50 context, this is like a dream version of my 1970s Raleigh, 1990s custom road bike, and classic MTB hardtail in same package.

That beer on the saddle, a sandwich, tools/spare, and a jacket all fit in the DirtBags bag and I got seat bag to match. Biking perfection.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ordered a Nicolai Argo Pinion frame and drivetraiin, waiting on shipping info, they're a tad slow, but when they communicate it seems to be effective; with a standard five day delay 

This will be my first Pinion, got the C12 which is lighter weight and still has good range, frame is more of an enduro geo, but I wanted a bike that was worth riding when not loaded with gear for trips.

Pretty excited, got a great price, only 3k delivered.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Ordered a Nicolai Argo Pinion frame and drivetraiin, waiting on shipping info, they're a tad slow, but when they communicate it seems to be effective; with a standard five day delay
> 
> This will be my first Pinion, got the C12 which is lighter weight and still has good range, frame is more of an enduro geo, but I wanted a bike that was worth riding when not loaded with gear for trips.
> 
> Pretty excited, got a great price, only 3k delivered.


 I could have sworn that you have shown some distaste for hardtails in the past. What changed your mine?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

joecx said:


> I could have sworn that you have shown some distaste for hardtails in the past. What changed your mine?


27+, Pinion, super slack, good deal, nice opportunity to check it out.

Not so much distaste as discomfort.


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

I have a Fezzari Wasatch Peak Elite on the way. I’m pretty stoked about it. I guess it’s my ‘dream bike’ right now. 👍🏻


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

No such thing as a dream bike as I'm currently happy with my YT Izzo Launch Edition. However next bike would be the Trek Rail 9.8 XT e-bike if E-MTB access was not so bad in the US. Rented a Trek Rail in Bentonville (where all trails are e-MTB legal) and it was possibly the most fun ride I'd had on a mountain bike for a long time..

So my dream ride is not a bike, but rather more e-MTB access...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Roaming50 said:


> No such thing as a dream bike as I'm currently happy with my YT Izzo Launch Edition. However next bike would be the Trek Rail 9.8 XT e-bike if E-MTB access was not so bad in the US. Rented a Trek Rail in Bentonville (where all trails are e-MTB legal) and it was possibly the most fun ride I'd had on a mountain bike for a long time..
> 
> So my dream ride is not a bike, but rather more e-MTB access...


Sounds like perhaps a move is in order?
=sParty


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Sounds like perhaps a move is in order?
> =sParty


 I would definitely consider it, if it were not for currently family needs..


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

From the 63-yo bones of BP:

NEXT: finishing a Diamondback XSL ( foolish buy, cuz of a crapped-out Romic). I have 2 converted ebikes and a hardtail. The D-back is full-suss, what I've ridden for the last 15 years.


DREAM: already had it, '05 Dakar XLT, built up from bare frame and boxes of parts (gawd, I .miss price point!). The cracked frame still sits in the corner, to be wall art in the near future.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

It looks like i found mine. The Giant/Yamaha Stance E+ 500Wh.
With 130/120 i simply use it year round. Studded for our snow/ice months
then a pair of 3.0 and for where i ride it keeps me smiling. With the assist
no need for a car. Just pedal almost everyday.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

At 59 I figured its time to get what I always wanted. So I built this from the ground up, including lacing my own rims on the dt swiss 350 hubs, 140 frt/rear Offering.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Outhouse said:


> At 59 I figured its time to get what I always wanted. So I built this from the ground up, including lacing my own rims on the dt swiss 350 hubs, 140 frt/rear Offering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983899


Nice! A red seat collar and you're there. 
=sParty


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I wonder how many people remember Price Point? and SuperGo! Miss those shops, as well!


DREAM: already had it, '05 Dakar XLT, built up from bare frame and boxes of parts (gawd, I .miss *price point!*). The cracked frame still sits in the corner, to be wall art in the near future.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

kpicha said:


> I wonder how many people remember Price Point?


Mine was years in the making, I built a chinese CF 29er frame, and had slowly upgraded over 2.5 years, until the frame was the last thing _I upgraded._

The Chinese frame by the way worked awesome, and in 2 years gave me no problems at all. I just wanted more travel in the rear. I live in a super rocky area


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Sparticus said:


> Nice! A red seat collar and you're there.


Tried getting green cranks, only race face has them and im not going to a 30mm BB 

I do have green 210 floating rotors, so may throw some eagle GX black cranks on it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm really not sure. 

All my bikes are old geometry and I'm not sure there's a problem with that as I'm largely a climber. I've also gone a bit "retro" as my two newest bikes are rigid. I'm lightweight at 145 lbs so I don't think thru axels or boost or any of that stuff will make a big difference to me. I don't really want carbon, I'd be too worried about damaging it (I know, I know, but I'm pretty paranoid). I was seriously considering getting a Kona Hei Hei a couple of years ago and may still go that route, but I like to stand and mash so I'm thinking maybe I'd be better off with a hardtail so maybe a Honzo but I favor steel so I'd prefer the ST. None of my bikes are expensive bikes but that's ok with me, I don't need an expensive bike.


----------



## garlic-breead (8 mo ago)

gotta be a evil wreckoning with a rockshox boxxer red lyrik with push hc97 damper upgrade, acs3 coil conversion and of course an 11/6 to top it of. with evil loop holes wheelset. not to mention oil slick xx1 axs.
-i can only dream-


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

chazpat said:


> , I don't need an expensive bike.


One of the fastest beast on our local rocky trails [Aubuirn Ca] rides a hard tail to keep weight down making ot an awesome climber.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

Having recently moved to Northern AZ I think my next bike is going to be very different than anything I've really considered before, something with a suspension that will remain active under power with minimal pedal feedback. Top choice at this time is a Ventana Zeus, 160 mm both ends that won't fight me in the rocks.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

slowrider said:


> Having recently moved to Northern AZ I think my next bike is going to be very different than anything I've really considered before, something with a suspension that will remain active under power with minimal pedal feedback. Top choice at this time is a Ventana Zeus, 160 mm both ends that won't fight me in the rocks.


Wow, I'm glad their still around! The geometry is still old school but he makes amazing bikes. I wonder how many people still have theirs from years ago.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

kpicha said:


> Wow, I'm glad their still around! The geometry is still old school but he makes amazing bikes. I wonder how many people still have theirs from years ago.


You could always do a full custom geo on a ventana. More money but you’ll get the bike you want.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

My next bike is another hard tail, a titanium Knolly Tyaughton and the frame is on order, should be here next month supposedly.


----------



## Koban (Aug 8, 2021)

I have no dream bike. I will hold on to my custom build Canyon Neuron CF SL.

Ordered an Canyon Spectral ON CFR LTD (emtb). When I receive it I will first swap the SRAM Code RSC brakes for the Shimano XTR M9120


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

The slaying mantis is getting pretty close to ultimate spec for its chosen riding style. Just recently chuck the shout linkage fork on, btlos Carbon wheels dt swiss 350 hubs, push 11-6, renthal bar and stem 180mm one up, xt 11 sp with 11-50 sunrace cassette, oneup flat pedals, odi grips.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Thinking pretty seriously about a cheap bike I don't have to worry about being stolen while traveling, or while stopping at a store on the way to or from a ride. Something super generic, maybe a hard tail with a coil spring fork. Even low end bikes are better than what we used to ride a couple of decades ago.

Schwinn Axum
Polygon Premier 4
Framed Rendal

.


----------



## NeedleBanger (8 mo ago)

For my terrain, a 2022 C90 Rocky Mountain Element!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Never thought it would be this soon, but my new dream bike might be the new Fuel EX-e.

A friend test rode one and said it was like a natural gear and a half boost.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> Never thought it would be this soon, but my new dream bike might be the new Fuel EX-e.
> 
> A friend test rode one and said it was like a natural gear and a half boost.
> 
> Hmmmm.


The EX-e looks dang good.
After owning a Trek Rail 7 for a year and a half, I think I might rather have the EX-e.
Don't get me wrong, I really like my Rail. But I like it best for pulling my BOB trailer full of trail tools.
I love the full power -- it's amazingly capable & fun.
But I don't need all that power for regular riding. Just need it for pulling a heavy trailer full of trail tools.

My Rail weighs 54 lbs. (52 lbs stock but I added 29x3" tires on i40 rims, 210mm dropper, 220mm rotors, etc.)
Ugh. Very heavy.

The heavy Rail is not as fun to ride on 'regular' (non-BOB) rides because it lands like a tank, even after bumping travel to 170f/167r (from 160f/150r stock.)
I much prefer jibbing on my manual bikes for typical rides, particularly when leaping & landing.
I believe the EX-e would be a good compromise between manual bike and full power E, exactly as Trek is suggesting it is.
I'd get the range extender, tho. 
While you can have more than enough motor, you can't have too much range.
=sParty


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

kosmo said:


> Never thought it would be this soon, but my new dream bike might be the new Fuel EX-e.
> 
> A friend test rode one and said it was like a natural gear and a half boost.



Cocaine can get you there quicker, with less garage space needed. Plus, your house will be clean more often, too...


----------



## Drew H. (Oct 6, 2017)

Revel Ranger


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Just bought it a week ago.........Kona Hei Hei CR. Man this bike is fast and smooth........and fast.


----------



## ruki (5 mo ago)

I want to ride the Hiland Hybrid Bike. That is my dream and love.


----------



## Drew H. (Oct 6, 2017)

Revel Ranger


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

New Toy Day!!!

Replaces the pure race Supercaliber with a light, racey trail bike.











Deets:
XL 9.8 GX AXS "starter kit"
Fox 34 Grip @ 130 mm
XT brakes
Bonty carbon post
Astral Serpentine wheels
XR3 front/Racing Ralph rear

Felt fast and nimble on the quick shakedown ride. Exceptional pedaling. Two-thirds FEX and one-third Supercaliber.

TBD: Can I get the stuff from the Speedsleev (best saddle pack ever) into the down tube's storage locker? Almost certainly. But where does that leave me when I'm riding my beloved OG Slash?! Cue Ray Lamontagne's "Trouble". 🙃


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> But where does that leave me when I'm riding my beloved OG Slash?!


The opportunity to buy yet MOAR STUFF!
=sParty


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Outhouse said:


> At 59 I figured its time to get what I always wanted. So I built this from the ground up, including lacing my own rims on the dt swiss 350 hubs, 140 frt/rear Offering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983899


Nice. Just built up my dream Offering last year at 60 and I shouldn’t be dreaming of anything new as this bike is so amazing in so many ways, but, I’m not going to lie, the new Revel Rail 29 has my eye wandering a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm glad GT is dragging it's ass on releasing a revised 2023 Sensor.....got mine just where I like it - the sweet spot.
Dream bike, prolly my first e-mtb, if things change regarding their legality on non-motorized trails....which is somewhat of a dream unrealized.


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

Maybe something new from Intense, their new bikes are sharp. I'm riding a 21 Primer right now. No rush, but life is short so we should enjoy it right


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Looking really hard at the Fezzari Signal Peak SL frame to build up into a lightweight trail bike. Frame with shock is about 5.5 pounds, has good kinematics and geometry. Think I can get it built and ready to roll at 27-28 pounds, but a still a strong build that can hammer on without worry.


----------



## Thrashx404 (4 mo ago)

I'm lusting over the new Factor Lando Hardtail.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m not sure if I answered on this thread already, but if I did, I probably answered Fezzari Signal Peak. I have one now it I like it just fine. 

Next “dream” bike would be Santa Cruz Blur TR. Or maybe just the regular Blur. I’d want to try both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyons77 (4 mo ago)

My dream bike would be one of Rob English's custom designs.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Ahh the “dream bike” thread.. ok..

$10.5k Scott Spark as shown below, would replace my 2019 trek 29’er.
possibility a spring 2023 buy.

I have 2 MTB bikes, 29’er 2019 trek ProCaliber 9.6 upgraded with XTR brakes, Carbon wheelset/dt350, X01 crank GX derailurer/ cassette, would give that to my son as his bike, replace / sell his Trek 2019 xcaliber 8.

My other a fattie I’ll keep till it breaks or I do.

Dream bike: I’ve read great things any talked to 2 who own and love theirs.











https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/product/scott-spark-rc-world-cup-evo-axs-bike?article=286250



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

An ebike for sure because I can't climb worth a crap...I like Specialized Turbo Levo Pro


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

The next bike I get will be a 2019 SC 5010 which I will build up my liking. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Today is NBD Phase 1 for me -- one of these:








2023 KTM 300 XC-W. Dream bike for me.
224 lbs dry weight. Fuel injected two-stroke. 55+ hp. Potent.
'Mine' arrived at the shop 4 days ago. The shop is about an hour drive south of me. I'll see it for the first time & pay for it today but probably won't pick it up for a week or two because of all the mods I'm having the shop do to it.
The day I bring it home will be NBD Phase 2.
First ride will be NBD Phase 3, hopefully to immediately follow Phase 2. 
=sParty


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Today is NBD Phase 1 for me -- one of these:
> 
> 2023 KTM 300 XC-W. Dream bike for me.
> 224 lbs dry weight. Fuel injected two-stroke. 55+ hp. Potent.


Color me jealous!

2T everything? Check!

No need to mix gas? Check!

E-start for aging knee cartilage? Check!

I went the ADV route, thinking I'd aged out of dirt bikes, but no bueno for me. It just didn't scratch the dirt bike itch.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> Color me jealous!
> 
> 2T everything? Check!
> 
> ...


Well this has been a long time coming. Would you believe I’m replacing a ‘96 Honda XR400R? Yup, my dear ol’ antique mule. 
The XR is a bike that lacks e-start, lacks hp, lacks punch, is too small for me, is overweight, blah, blah. Nonetheless I loved my XR. 
I’ll love this KTM a LOT more!
Get one, Kosmo — let’s go!
=sParty


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't have a next dream bike but am thinking the +1 in my N+1 is likely to be a gravel bike that I can set up as either an on-road tourer or a dirt/gravel road explorer. The Ibis Hakka looks pretty interesting as do the specialized Diverge series bikes. It may end up not being an N+1 as in theory it is a replacement for my somewhat custom 1996 Serotta Legend Ti. This bike is on its second fork and third set of wheels and groupset and probably has as many miles as most cars that people trade in. I did a brief charity ride on it this weekend, and it is still such a nice ride. Sentimentality may force me to hang on to it. Back in the day, it was my dream bike.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

oldcolonial said:


> It may end up not being an N+1 as in theory it is a replacement for my somewhat custom 1996 Serotta Legend Ti.


Don't let go of that bike. When the time comes, shine it up and hang it over the fireplace or the workbench or, or, or!!!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I already bought my dream bike : forbidden dreadnought 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Picard said:


> I already bought my dream bike : forbidden dreadnought


This thread is about your NEXT bike, Picard. 
Let’s keep our eye on the ball, please. 
=sParty


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> This thread is about your NEXT bike, Picard.
> Let’s keep our eye on the ball, please.
> =sParty


So, then, what follows the KTM? I mean, it's almost in your garage.

May I offer this for consideration?!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> So, then, what follows the KTM? I mean, it's almost in your garage.
> 
> May I offer this for consideration?!
> 
> View attachment 2003265


B…b…but I already have an ebike. 
That’s a nice one, tho. Yours? Let’s go ridin’!
=sParty

P.S. Besides, the warranty period on the bike I’m soon to be in possession of doesn’t start until the day I pick it up so technically it’s still not mine even though I already paid for it. Hardly seems fair, does it.


----------

